# NSFW - Model: Clare (Beach) - NSFW



## Justin_Tran (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Another gorgeous model  

It was an overcast day which gave us a nice even soft natural light (softbox effect). So I took advantage of it and use the natural light.

Camera settings: f/2-4, ISO 100, 1/250 or so






Of course more can be seen on my website but it's NSFW there 
JT Photography - Models - Clare McManus


----------



## JoeLeBean (Jun 28, 2013)

Very clean and efficient, lovely model, I really like it!
If you have some more please post them


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 28, 2013)

A tad tight, but I guess it depends on what you were going for.

I checked our your website, very nice work.

My only nit-pick would be, when I click on Galleries, and then I choose a model, it plays a slideshow of 5-6 pics, and thats it. I cant control what photo I look at, I can stop on a photo, I cant view thumbnails, I cant find out any informaion about the model.

The photos are great, dont get me wrong, just a nit-pick about your site.


I think I am in love with Jackelin Ramirez!




Edit*Now that I look at it more, maybe its not too tight, her pose in curled up, meaning that is how she is feeling, so a nice tight shot is just what you need! Nice job!


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicely done my friend. Nicely done.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 28, 2013)

This is a stunning shot. My only complaint is that since there was no fill light used it created a massive shadow in her neck. This shadow makes it look like her head and neck are not connected. The skin tones are beautiful.


----------



## Justin_Tran (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeLeBean said:


> Very clean and efficient, lovely model, I really like it!
> If you have some more please post them



Thanks mate 



Parker219 said:


> A tad tight, but I guess it depends on what you were going for.
> 
> I checked our your website, very nice work.
> 
> ...



Yep, having to crop it tightly is to bring the subject closer and see her emotion. Thanks 

I believe Jackelin is from South American (Colombian)



Ballistics said:


> Nicely done my friend. Nicely done.



Thank you.



kathythorson said:


> This is a stunning shot. My only complaint is that since there was no fill light used it created a massive shadow in her neck. This shadow makes it look like her head and neck are not connected. The skin tones are beautiful.



Thanks. It'll be hard to lighten up around her neck area and trying to balance the surrounding area since she's in a hugging, curled position.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 29, 2013)

This would be suitable for work, even if I were a priest!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2013)

unpopular said:


> This would be suitable for work, even if I were a priest!



Agreed.  I cannot imagine a scenario where this would get me in trouble at work.

I do like it though.


----------



## Justin_Tran (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah I know this photo is safe to view but just in case if you want to see the rest of her photos on my website, it contains some nudity so therefore the warning first


----------



## ShaneF (Jul 1, 2013)

Great pics and website, very clean.  First photography website with a pole dancing section for me.  Thumbs up!!


----------

